# Aerocool available?



## maddy (Mar 28, 2012)

hi guys is aerocool pc cases available in india?
I asked prime he said he dont know to aerocool and bitfenix 
I found link in another post on digit forums about bitfenix
still any place i can get aerocool cases??

Aerocool Strike X Case


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 28, 2012)

No. None of them are available in kolkata.

<come out of internet world, and welcome to real Indian PC industry>


----------



## gauravranu (Apr 26, 2012)

Which Strike-X Case u r interested in?
I might be able to help u in this matter.



maddy said:


> hi guys is aerocool pc cases available in india?
> I asked prime he said he dont know to aerocool and bitfenix
> I found link in another post on digit forums about bitfenix
> still any place i can get aerocool cases??
> ...


----------



## dfcols71 (May 2, 2012)

they may be available here
foxin, TECHNOLOGY REDEFINED


----------



## gauravranu (May 7, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> they may be available here
> foxin, TECHNOLOGY REDEFINED



Sorry to inform you that they are no longer an authorised distributor of Aerocool products.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2012)

^^ but on Aerocool's website they are still listed as the Authorized Distributer.


----------



## gauravranu (May 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ but on Aerocool's website they are still listed as the Authorized Distributer.



I inquired directly from Aerocool, Taiwan. They replied that they are no longer a distributor of Aerocool products in India coz they have launched their own Brand "Foxin" & concentrating on that only.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 8, 2012)

gauravranu-are you distributor/reseller of aerocool products?


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

gauravranu said:


> I inquired directly from Aerocool, Taiwan. They replied that they are no longer a distributor of Aerocool products in India coz they have launched their own Brand "Foxin" & concentrating on that only.



if that's true Aerocool should make some edit on their website 

Where to buy


----------



## gauravranu (May 11, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> gauravranu-are you distributor/reseller of aerocool products?



Yes we are a distributor of Aerocool in India. We'll gonna launch Aerocool products soon in Indian market. If you have any suggestion please feel free to pass it to me.

Thanks.


----------

